# How to create a jail



## d43m0n (Nov 2, 2020)

I've been having troubles making a jail with 
	
	



```
# bsdinstall jail /here/is/the/jail
```
 First it stops in 98% in the first. Now it says thatError while fetching


----------



## d43m0n (Nov 2, 2020)

anonymous9 said:


> Then do a `zfs clone`


1) How is that?
2) `fetch:ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/12.2-RELEASE/base.txz: No address record`
3) it's the same if I use instead `wget -c`
Edit 1: `wget` didn't work. Neither `curl`


----------



## d43m0n (Nov 2, 2020)

Edit: I didn't create any zpool nor so when I installed this. That affects my tries?


----------



## d43m0n (Nov 2, 2020)

anonymous9 said:


> ```
> fetch ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/amd64/12.2-RELEASE/base.txz
> ```
> That's odd.  Try this.


`fetch: ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/12.2-RELEASE/base.txz: No address record`
Edit 1:
$ fetch ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/12.2-RELEASE/base.txz
fetch: base.txz: open(): Permission denied
Edit: now I'm using `sudo` and it works  (for now)


----------



## d43m0n (Nov 3, 2020)

Bad news. I must reinstall the entire system. Apparently was because I tried to comppilate some port.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 3, 2020)

"No address record" means DNS problems. You either didn't configure any DNS servers or you don't have a connection to the outside world.


----------



## d43m0n (Nov 3, 2020)

SirDice Nope. Now it's working. How can I add more DNS?


----------

